# Archives: AUGUST POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Sep 1, 2006)

Vote your favorite now for August POTM!

View Nominations Here



:mrgreen:


----------



## Mohain (Sep 1, 2006)

Gahh!!! Such a difficult choice! I'm stuck between Terri and Anja () and djengizz and Parc!!! 

I'll have to chew it over for a while


----------



## wolfepakt (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow! What talent we have around here!


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 2, 2006)

great job guys!

haha, the woodchuck.  i know it won't win, i didnt even know it was nominated, but you might want to disqualify it, as I didn't take the picture (i never said it was mine though, gosh please don't ban me! ).  I just found a woodchuck and a mug and pasted them together...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 3, 2006)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> great job guys!
> 
> haha, the woodchuck. i know it won't win, i didnt even know it was nominated, but you might want to disqualify it, as I didn't take the picture (i never said it was mine though, gosh please don't ban me! ). I just found a woodchuck and a mug and pasted them together...


 
I figured you didn&#8217;t being that it was post as joke, but I also figured Arch would have deleted from the nominations


----------



## Arch (Sep 3, 2006)

haha..... i wouldn't normally include something like this.... but i figured it was amusing to be nominated, so thought it would also be amusing to include it   ..... just to see how far it would go.


...... however if it does win i will have to disqualify it :mrgreen:


----------



## djengizz (Sep 7, 2006)

Great set of photos (hard to pick a favourite) and i'm very honoured to be nominated.
Thnx JohnMF & danalec99! Also a big thnx for all people voting .


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 13, 2006)

As always, it's tough to vote for just one as there are so many amazing images.


----------



## David (Sep 14, 2006)

Some cracking images here, however the one that grabbed me both on a quick scan and during a more detailed look was Archangel's "If you're fond of sand dunes."

Good work everyone.

David


----------



## fotophia (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow! So many amaizing images! But in the end it had to be "If you're fond of sand dunes" by Archangel. I looked at this image the longest because well... Absolutly stunning!!


----------



## dirty1thirdee (Sep 14, 2006)

The last one by Mohain was absolutely incredible... I wish it was hi-res, because then it would be my desktop background.  Also, the photo by PARC was stunning, such tremendous detail, color, and lighting.  What a perfect shot.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 20, 2006)

Do we have two August POTM winners then?


----------



## Arch (Sep 20, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Do we have two August POTM winners then?



It would have been... unless someone else votes for me! :mrgreen: 

na, mo's image is awsome.... may the best man win


----------

